# How to repel dirt and sand?



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Let him completely dry. Then brush the dried dirt out. Then give a bath. You could also trim him short for the summer.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

outwest said:


> Let him completely dry. Then brush the dried dirt out. Then give a bath. You could also trim him short for the summer.


Yep, I follow outwest's advice too; even swimming gets sand in their fur! For summer when there's so much fun to be had outside, short is the best style. His hair will grow quickly in the fall, I usually give the last shorty clip around mid-September and then let it grow for winter and my girls' coats are plenty long for warmth when it starts to get chilly. If I try to keep it long in the spring/summer, I just become a slave to their coats. When it's not so muddy and we're not swimming every day, it's much easier to let dry and then brush out.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I do keep him short, like a 7 clip, and if he were a different color that would help. He jumps and runs so much the dirt and sand ends up all over him except the top of his back. And dried and brushed out doesn't get rid of the brownish grey color. Whew, frustrating.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Dye him brown!


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

Wouldn't the other colors be just as dirty...but we can't see the dirt?:ahhhhh:


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Milo :) said:


> Wouldn't the other colors be just as dirty...but we can't see the dirt?


Out of sight, out of mind!
No, not really. Dirty and smelly dogs are no fun. But it makes dealing with the visual part of it easier! I have to admit, I love having my brindle dog who is always clean looking on hikes when the others look like swamp monsters.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Milo :) said:


> Wouldn't the other colors be just as dirty...but we can't see the dirt?:ahhhhh:


When I bathe Hibbert, the dirty water coming off him is often the same color as he is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm sitting here in the back yard. Indie and Lady and Jack have been frolicking for a couple of hours after we ran them off leash at the Jr High a block away. Indie and Lady look their lovely selves....We're going to have to bathe Jack. He looks like he has brown shoes on and like he sat in the mud...sigh...Indie and Lady HAVE to be as dirty as Jack, but they are black poodles and you just can't see it....sigh...


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> Dye him brown!


Hilarious idea! He sure would look funny as he grew out!

Maybe I should just apply white shoe polish after he has been in the woods or to the beach?


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I find it interesting that because your dog is white you can't let him in the house or car... If he'd been black you wouldn't have hesitated, since you can't see the dirt...

I would love a white poodle, but after your post.... maybe not... lolol


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

I am looking at getting my first poodle, a standard, sometime this year. I was leaning toward a black to begin with, with white and then all other colors being okay as long as the structure and temperament where there. But now I don't think so!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

My advice is get yourself an hv dryer, if you're keeping him short then it should only take 10-15minutes to get him completely dry after washing even with thick hair


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

My spoo is creamy white. When we go to the woods where he can run, or to the beach, he gets filthy. 

His hair is so thick I can't even spray the dirt or sand out with a hose. 
Has anyone found a solution?

HELLO
AIR FORCED DRYER!
Use an air forced dryer to BLOW OUT the dirt and sand. Just like when you are drying off after grooming. If you don't have this wonderful tool, it's a necessity even for home use! 
DO this outside, as you will have a cloud of dust all around! 
Other uses of AFDryers:
*Removes snow balls off of feet
*blow hair off of blades, just before cleaning
*Dries rain, depending on the wetness of coat (if rain is just on the top of coat, you're going to really have a dry dog, fast)
*Dry dog BEFORE grooming! gets rid of dirt, sand, etc before it clogs your drain! (REMEMBER, do this outside)
(*If you are a rescuer, many dogs won't like the dryer, too noisy. HOWEVER, it is a Godsend when you are trying to get a matted dog shaved :amen
*Blow dog hair off of yourself after grooming, gets into crevices easily.:act-up:
(HINT: keep AFDryer away from trash can that is now full of dog hair..don't ask :ahhhhh


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel your pain. My parti-poodle has white legs..except they are almost never white. I am so envious of all the beautiful squeaky clean white poodles here on the forum! Last week, I spent hours washing my guy and when we went out to the park, his BF, Bella the poodle, was there and within 20 minutes he was back to being a brown-grey dirty-leg poodle...Bella, being black, looked fabulous!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

http://https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/968897_533887680002699_1505224674_n.jpg

This photo of a white standard was posted on facebook this morning. Amid much wonderment, I happened to notice the lack of paw prints in the sand.

The answer to keeping your white standard looking beautiful and dirt free is, apparently, to carry them everywhere....:beauty:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

PoodleFoster said:


> AIR FORCED DRYER! Use an air forced dryer to BLOW OUT the dirt and sand. Just like when you are drying off after grooming. If you don't have this wonderful tool, it's a necessity even for home use!
> DO this outside, as you will have a cloud of dust all around!
> Other uses of AFDryers:
> *Removes snow balls off of feet
> ...


Do you have a suggestion for what brand? This could maybe be the answer.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I have a Bear power force dryer II. It was a gift.
This is a big dryer, there is a small size and other brands.
Any pet catalogue has air forced dryers.


----------

